# Replacing gasket and shower screen



## njlhyde (Feb 17, 2020)

I just replaced the gasket and shower screen on my V3 Silvia and now it is difficult to rotate the portafilter into the normal position.

It start to "stick" around the 7-8 o'clock position. It takes a lot of force to get into normal 6 o'clock position to engage and prevent leaks during pulling a shot.

The only thing I can't think of is that I over tightened the shower screen screw.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Possibly the wrong thickness seal. Remove it and compare the thickness with the original. (usually marked on the upper face or possibly the edge)

Is the new one a rubber seal or a silicone one? Was the original a silicone seal ? =much softer than rubber ? Any writing on the seal should be uppermost when fitted


----------



## njlhyde (Feb 17, 2020)

I ordered the gasket from Amazon.
It is black rubber and looked similar to the previous one (notches on the sides and writing in the top) but didn't check the depth.

I have ordered a new silicone (green) gasket from My Espresso with a new shower screen which I will fit at the weekend.

Should the screw in the shower screen be very tight or just tight?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just firmly tightened NOT very tight.


----------



## njlhyde (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks - job for the weekend with a replacement group cover (black one to replace the flakey chrome one).


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah the silicone gasket will be MUCH better in terms of a better seal with less effort, will stay pliable indefinitely, has no smell and should be easier to remove if it needs to be replaced years away.

For the screen screw... I have the flush mount screen kit and when cleaning/reinstalling it I use a small Allen drive bit and turn the screw by hand until it just does make contact with the screen, then give it maybe 1/12 of a turn to snug it and that's all. I make sure it's not too tight/distorted by making sure I can still turn it a bit in either direction by hand.


----------



## njlhyde (Feb 17, 2020)

shadow745 said:


> Yeah the silicone gasket will be MUCH better in terms of a better seal with less effort, will stay pliable indefinitely, has no smell and should be easier to remove if it needs to be replaced years away.
> For the screen screw... I have the flush mount screen kit and when cleaning/reinstalling it I use a small Allen drive bit and turn the screw by hand until it just does make contact with the screen, then give it maybe 1/12 of a turn to snug it and that's all. I make sure it's not too tight/distorted by making sure I can still turn it a bit in either direction by hand.


I have some counter sunk screws but don't have the modified shower screen fittings so I'm using the original protruding but and the other screws are gathering dust.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

